# I had another "Go Out And Shoot" shirt made up....



## 480sparky (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 10, 2012)

Methinks you need to set the date in your camera.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 10, 2012)

Ron Evers said:


> Methinks you need to set the date in your camera.



I'm on vacation, and my brother's ancient card reader won't recognize my SDHC cards.  So I just used his camera (I think it came over on the Mayflower...), which needed new batteries... so it's the default date.


----------



## nmoody (Jul 10, 2012)

Seriously I would buy it.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 10, 2012)

Great shirt. :thumbup:  

Now for mine:   _I came. I saw. I sprayed and prayed._


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 10, 2012)

You mean this Mayflower?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sparky,

Don't wear that shirt in the Bible Belt.. you might get arrested!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 10, 2012)

Ron Evers said:


> You mean this Mayflower?
> 
> 
> View attachment 13372



Yes.  I think this camera was made in the 1400's.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 10, 2012)

nmoody said:


> Seriously I would buy it.





Two-fer special???


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 10, 2012)

LOL!! I love the second one!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 10, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> LOL!! I love the second one!



I made that one first.......


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 10, 2012)

I dont want to look any dorkier than I already am.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 10, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> I dont want to look any dorkier than I already am.



Couldnt happen. I saw the Miss Schwetty pic.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 10, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > I dont want to look any dorkier than I already am.
> ...



BAHAHAHA!  He's got you there Schwetty!!!


----------



## nmoody (Jul 10, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> I dont want to look any dorkier than I already am.



I gave up on pretending to care a long time ago =)


----------



## nmoody (Jul 10, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Two-fer special???



Hell yeah!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 10, 2012)

nmoody said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > I dont want to look any dorkier than I already am.
> ...



Never mind pretending, I gave up as a teenager.  Scrawniest guy in high school.  The girls kicked sand in my face @ the beach.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 10, 2012)

And then, Ron, you met someone who saw (and valued) the inner strength.  

Sparky, love those shirts!  So when are they coming to an emphorium near me?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 10, 2012)

I just have 'em made at a local T-shirt shop.  I order a black polo w/pocket and they use a yellow Nikon-style font.


----------



## nmoody (Jul 10, 2012)

I may have to make one then, if you don't mind me steeling your idea


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 11, 2012)

Just as long as my royalty check clears the bank....


----------

